# Really need help (General pak med school questions)



## amarah2391 (Nov 9, 2008)

asalamoalikum.

i am doing my last year in high school right now in canada and am veryy confused. I am planning to go to a medical school in pakistan after i graduate but the IBCC conversion of the marks is really going to bring my marks down. and i know many people who are descouraging me form going to do practice in pakistan in a medical school, they say once you're done you wont be able to practice anywhere else and i m sure thats true as far as my experience goes thats why i am hesitant to go. the IBCC takes almost 20 percent off of your average mark that means someone with a 90 average is going down to 70 HOW iS THAT FAIR. .. for any of you who have completed medical school in pakistan please share your experience and what you thought of it. i am really confused on what path to take. 

How long is medical school in pakistan? What processes will i have to go through in order to get in? i am taking the 3 sciences english and maths.. is there anything else that i will need? #angry 
anyone have any tips or suggestions that i might need while applying?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

read the FAQ in my signature


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

there are loads of things posted here regarding your asked question already


----------



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

The IBCC deducts your marks but still you'll be able to get into any good goverment or private medical college on foreign seat. In canada you'll have to get a Pre-Med degree first and then a Medical degree so it takes almost eight years to graduate. But in Pakistan right after High School you can get admission in Medical College. The duration of course in Pakistani Medcial schools is 5 years. You need to have Physics,Biology and Chemistry(they are compulsory) to get admission in Pak. After graduating from Pakistan you can work anywhere in the world but after clearing the respective country's Medical Licencing Exam. For practicing in Canada and USA you'll have to pass USMLE exam, for Australia AMC exam and for England PLAB exam. You can appear for these exams even before graduating like many of the Pakistani students do. If you need more help you are most welcome to ask me


----------



## amarah2391 (Nov 9, 2008)

well i want to get into a government college. i hear there is alot of competition for the foreign seats! and i saw the list of those who got into medical schools and their numbers are like over 900 out of 1100 one of them is a canadian and that makes the average of 85% i dont understand how can that work if they take 20 % off that means the person had what, a 105% average thats impossible.. this is so confusing.. im sure many of you've probably been in my shoes before you got admissions #happy


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

the people who have above 900 marks have most probably done o and a levels, that gets 10% deducted. this year ppl with 850 and above got in lahore on foreign seat.


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

amarah2391 said:


> and i know many people who are descouraging me form going to do practice in pakistan in a medical school, they say once you're done you wont be able to practice anywhere else and i m sure thats true as far as my experience goes thats why i am hesitant to go.



ahhhh ahhh ahhh .. Just a second. III COMPLETLY DISAGREE WITH THATTTTTTT.
i am here in Qatar. And i am bounded with great TOP class facilities and one them is free top medical care service. and WE have the BESTTTTTT doctors on board - and the head of one department is an Arabic doctor who has studied from KING EDWARD MEDICAL COLLEGE (lahore) - moreover, one other department's Main head is a british man who has studied from a medical University in PESHAWAR . Now u jugde this . Top class doctors graduating from Pakistani Uni's. 
so, who ever discourages u from doing practice in Pakistan is indeed not THINKING CAREFULLY. #happy


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

right. everyone who comes here on a foreign seat plans to go back when they get their degree. i know so many people who studied in ke, fatima jinnah, dow, fatima memorial, who are either already practicing in america or are going to america to practice. why do you think people take the usmle if they cant practice outside pakistan? if that was the case, 50% of the people going for medical right now would no longer be interested. everyone has the hopes of getting a visa so they can practice abroad. the visa is the problem, not the fact that the degree is from pakistan. and south asian doctors are highly respected in america because everyone knows how competitive their education system is and how hardworking they are. just the other day on greys anatomy meredith and mcdreamy did a new surgery that they said had only been done once in india. so they take doctors from this region seriously. 
and its so common for people to get their degree and go abroad that usmle books, cds, and tutions are in every medical bookstore. haha, dont worry, you're not the first one sitting in canada or america who thought of doing this. people have been doing it for years and people still do it all the time. 
once you get in, your future is pretty much set. granted you dont fail or something.


----------



## amarah2391 (Nov 9, 2008)

well. thank u all for replying! i m really only worried about getting in. because of the percentage that they take off of your marks.. thats the main issue for me. anyone care to share how they did mark wise before they enterd into med schools in pakistan?-like on entry tests or the mark from FSE... irealllllllyyyyyy hoppee i cannn gettt inn!!!!!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

my cuz is 34, has two kids, had operations on both her hips, didnt open a med book for like 10 years and then gave the USMLE, got a 78% and now shes in internal med in Delaware............

so anything is possible


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

If your high school grades are not that good then you have another way of boosting your IBCC grade....go to college and take only those classes that are required by IBCC because they won't reduct any marks from college grades. A 80 in high school would be 60 in Pakistan and a 80 in college would stay 80.


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

if you're in the high school system, you would have a better chance for applying on a foreign seat. you dont stand a chance on local seat, so you can forget about that. i know ppl with 10-11 As in O levels (where most ppl only have 8 subjects) who didnt get in. no matter how good you do in o/a levels (they dont even care if you have world distinctions), they deduct 10% so you can only have a max. of 935. so if you got the highest in the world in maths at 99, it will still turn into an 85. that means for some people they deduct more than 10%. that's 85% total in the end and this year you needed an aggregate of 83% to get in rahim yar khan. that means you need to get around the same marks in the entry test, (which is from a totally different course and ppl have only a few months to prepare after graduation) just to get a medical college which is on the bottom of the merit list. and imagine how much harder it would be when theyre deducting 20%.
yes, its unfair. but we cant do anything about it. for some reason the government does not want people like us to study in their colleges and they want to make it as difficult as possible for us to get in on merit.
also, a couple of days ago the newspaper stated that there WILL BE NO ENTRY TEST NEXT YEAR. 
just think:
this year there were more than 2000 fsc students with above 950 marks. 
there are less than 2000 open merit seats in punjab.
even students with straight As are not allowed to have marks above 935. 
just do the math. if there is no entry test and not even a chance of increasing ones aggregate, what will happen to students who have studied in a british or american system?

pakistan has so many problems that this is the least of everyones concerns. no matter how much noise you make, they will not listen to us. there are pictures of salman taseer and his family and yousaf raza gillani all over the internet. just google them and you'll find all kinds of dirt. its public, but theyre so powerful that it will not affect their position. all kinds of rumors about zardari and how he killed his wife. its highly unlikely that we'll see any kind of positive change regarding education while people like them are in power. read the list of pakistan's wealthiest people of 2008- zardari is at number two. profession? politics. half the people in it have some sort of business alliance with him. theyre all helping each other just make more money. they dont care about pakistan, just their own personal economies.

Governor Punjab Salman Taseer & His Family in Pictures - Friends Korner
(between all the parties and the drinking, when does he find the time to think about the betterment of the country?)

Wedding in Prime Minister house (Its Gillani son)

Wedding of Iranian Presdient’s Son & Pakistani P.M Son ? Yasir Imran Mirza
(look at the big plate of meat in the pakistani womans hand and the simplicity of the iranian president. its like a circus over here and a small intimate family event for the irani president. and gillani isnt even as high as the president!)

Pakistans Rich List of 2008 | Teeth Maestro


ok so my point really is that you'll have to try your best with private colleges. they will most probably still have entry tests. its a huge game, and its very tricky. but you should read the different threads on different colleges because each one has its own rules of playing the game. ppl with very high grades slip through the cracks while others make it through. you have to always be a step ahead and know whats going on.


----------



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

On this topic there was no need at all to give links of Gilani's son's wedding or Salman Taseer's family doing disgusting deeds. Am i right Mr.Editor?


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

WANABEE said:


> On this topic there was no need at all to give links of Gilani's son's wedding or Salman Taseer's family doing disgusting deeds. Am i right Mr.Editor?


yeah WANABEE is right; I am surprised no one said this before...we should all try to look at our own lives and before blaming the system we should try to overcome our own shortcomings;after all we were the ones who elected these people in the first place...


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Agreed, that's pretty off topic. So_soon, I think you made your point without that stuff


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

i'm surprised no one else is as outraged as me over that stuff. these are the people with our lives in their hands! the whole entry test/ no entry test next year/ deduction of marks/ yes or no to self finance seats- its all up to them. and because of them only a dozen students out of 1900 who got in on merit were a level students. i know socialites that are much worse, but i wont say anything about them because theyre not in power! even american presidents get judged by their family backgrounds- bush for his daughters who were always drunk. sarah palin's whole image was based on her family (white trash/pregnant daughter/high school dropout/ beauty pageant queen thing) and it cost mcain many votes. everyone was interested to know about barack obamas family background. its highly relevant. you have to know that to know what kind of leadership the man is capable of. and ppl that are living like the mughals are only going to crash and burn like the mughals did in the end, leaving their empire in tatters.
but since you ppl dont care, i wont bother posting such stuff again.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

As important and/or shocking as that may be, I doubt it helps Amarah2391 in picking a career in medicine all that much. Feel free to post that kind of stuff in the MS Lounge though.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

so_soon said:


> but since you ppl dont care, i wont bother posting such stuff again.


It is not that we people don't care we do...frankly speaking we are just as outraged as you are but I think there is a time and place for everything...moreover we are just "commoners" and one post showing all that stuff won't hurt these people at all...they simply laugh at our puny efforts...besides those pictures were plain disgusting...this is a medical students forum not a political platform (no offense though)


----------



## amarah2391 (Nov 9, 2008)

MastahRiz said:


> As important and/or shocking as that may be, I doubt it helps Amarah2391 in picking a career in medicine all that much. Feel free to post that kind of stuff in the MS Lounge though.


thank you!

guys i appreaciate everyones opinions but i m really stuch between making a decision of wether i should go to pakistan or not. It is true that it becoming very difficult to get in... and i know some people blame the govrenment of Pakistan for that, but i dont know which path i should be taking maybe i should apply in another country..#eek i dont know what i am going to dooo...


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

amarah2391 said:


> thank you!
> 
> guys i appreaciate everyones opinions but i m really stuch between making a decision of wether i should go to pakistan or not. It is true that it becoming very difficult to get in... and i know some people blame the govrenment of Pakistan for that, but i dont know which path i should be taking maybe i should apply in another country..#eek i dont know what i am going to dooo...


Well all I can say is that going to medical schools in Pakistan is worth all the hassle because at the end of the day you qualify from some of the world's trusted medical schools...this can go a long way because usually _where_ you get the qualification is an important part of your academic background when going for post graduation...more over another good point is that that it would save you time...MBBS is a five year program whereas in other parts of the world an equivalent qualification takes 8 years...

on a lighter note...don't worry about the environment in pakistan...difficult as it may seem but I am sure you will survive..it is not as bad as it sounds...people away from pakistan ;especially from the west tend to have a very violent image of pakistan...it is only one side of the story....adapting to the environment is a must wherever you go...why not choose Pakistan...I am sure looking aside all the difficulties pakistan as a lot to offer...hope this helps you make a decision#wink#yes#happy


----------



## truepaki (May 26, 2009)

hello can someone help me because i didnt take physics during high school, should I still apply to medical schools in pakistan or should I go to college in america and do premed here and then apply to medical school there. thankyou


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

truepaki said:


> hello can someone help me because i didnt take physics during high school, should I still apply to medical schools in pakistan or should I go to college in america and do premed here and then apply to medical school there. thankyou


you can't apply to medical schools in Pakistan without physics. if you didn't take it in high school you can take 1 year of college physics and then apply. undergrad is not required in Pakistan and will not aid you in the admission process as they mainly look at your high school transcripts. certain schools may request additional tests(such as SATs or entrance exams).


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You don't need to take a whole year of college physics. Usually the equivalent of high school physics is taught in one quarter or one semester at the college level.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

while the material is generally covered in a semester at the college level, IBCC still requires a full year. When I applied 3 years ago I initially gave IBCC only my college transcript which showed 1 semester of physics, but they insisted that it had to be a full year so I had to get an old transcript from a community college where I had taken another semester of physics.

If you're uncertain I suggest you contact IBCC directly.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

The great thing about IBCC is that they often deviate from their own rules, or make new ones on the spot.

Some people have been able to get into Pakistani medical schools with only what the equivalent of high school physics is at the college level, be it on semester or one quarter, while I suppose others have had some problems trying that trick.

Either way high school for you is over and you will need to take at the very least one semester of physics at a university or community college and then check with IBCC if you still need another one.


----------



## hopefull (Jul 24, 2009)

salam,

i dont know if this is the right place, if it isnt im sorry, can someone plz direct me to the relevant place? if it is, then good. i want to get in to a government medical college in punjab, preferaby in lahore. i recently found out about ptap, and am curious as to wether it applies to me or not. i ve done o levels, i have a high school diploma, and ive done ap's. all from pakistan, though im an american citizen. my point is that even though i have a highschool diploma it was completed in pakistan. does the fact that i was residing in pakistan during the course of highschool effect my eligibility for ptap? can i still apply through ptap. has anyone been through this before, or come across a similar case? i would appreciate any help, if any is forthcoming. for me it isnt a question of wether or not to come to pakistan for med school , but rather, wether or not to remain here.#confused


----------



## aroojj (Jul 22, 2009)

hey
I'm quite relieved to see that someone else is thinking the same as i am.
I live in Canada too and everyone here is telling me the same thing, that 
they know so many people who were docs in Pakistan but can't practice now.
Don't worry, i'm sure if you do the 3 sciences and get around 85's you will be good.


----------



## mk90 (Jul 30, 2009)

Is it common for physicians who have graduated from Pakistani medical schools to practice (in pakistan and the middle east) without taking the USMLE and doing 3 year residency from abroad?



blueray said:


> ahhhh ahhh ahhh .. Just a second. III COMPLETLY DISAGREE WITH THATTTTTTT.
> i am here in Qatar. And i am bounded with great TOP class facilities and one them is free top medical care service. and WE have the BESTTTTTT doctors on board - and the head of one department is an Arabic doctor who has studied from KING EDWARD MEDICAL COLLEGE (lahore) - moreover, one other department's Main head is a british man who has studied from a medical University in PESHAWAR . Now u jugde this . Top class doctors graduating from Pakistani Uni's.
> so, who ever discourages u from doing practice in Pakistan is indeed not THINKING CAREFULLY. #happy


----------



## mk90 (Jul 30, 2009)

it depends on how you are applying? are applying on foreign seat as a local or overseas pakistani?
-if you are applying as a local (open merit) you have to pass the MCAT entry exam
-if u are applying as an overseas pakistani or foreign student then u need either 3 SAT II in chemistry, biology, and physics; or u can take the MCAT entry exam. Its either or.



shaniazeem said:


> I have a very imp question...ive heard that now it is compulsory for all overseas pakistanis yo give Sat2 no matter wht uni he is applyin to ...but ive heard also that if his domicile is from punjab than he doesnt have to give sat2 when applyin to unis in punjab ...can any1 plz tell me whts goin on??


----------



## shaniazeem (Jul 6, 2009)

OMG i guess im too late cuz Sat 2 is in october....and we have to submit evrythin to HEC bu Aug 15

They did not require Sat2 last year...I think they started it this year


----------



## mk90 (Jul 30, 2009)

tell me about it. we're on the same boat here. they just made it a 'mandatory option' a month ago without first researching that there is no SAT II offerred between June-October. So i am taking the entry test (for non-fsc students) i talked to the HEC recently and they said they might let you submit your SAT II scores later but i'm not sure, you can contact them...but they should at least inform students about any new rule changes way in advance.



shaniazeem said:


> OMG i guess im too late cuz Sat 2 is in october....and we have to submit evrythin to HEC bu Aug 15
> 
> They did not require Sat2 last year...I think they started it this year


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Are there any reliable sources of out-of-school financial assistance (like scholarships or grants) for med students in Pakistan?


----------



## shamx (Sep 14, 2010)

*seeking help*

hi #frown i want advice regarding future. i did not score good marks neither in f.sc pre medical nor in entry test what to do i want to give exams for marks improvement and want to do entry test preparation , which academy will offer sessions for repeaters of mcat#confused


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

shamx said:


> hi #frown i want advice regarding future. i did not score good marks neither in f.sc pre medical nor in entry test what to do i want to give exams for marks improvement and want to do entry test preparation , which academy will offer sessions for repeaters of mcat#confused


I think KIPS is the best. Abdul-salam is better too.
but can you mention your marks in fsc and mcat.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah kips is best as it offers separate sessions for Fsc repeaters.:happy:


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

@^
That Seems to be an intriguing offer #yes 

LMDC perhaps#angry


----------

